# Waffle House Shooting



## Topkick (Apr 22, 2018)

Here we go again.

Nude gunman kills three at Tennessee waffle house


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2018)

Better ban nudity now.  

RIP to the fallen.  It's good to see that a patron wrestled the gun away.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 22, 2018)

Jesus, what next?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> It's good to see that a patron wrestled the gun away.



It's too the point that when we are out, my wife will sometimes check my hip to see if I am carrying ( I am ALWAYS carrying).

Unless I am in an off limits Federal Building, I'm carrying in MN.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It's too the point that when we are out, my wife will sometimes check my hip to see if I am carrying ( I am ALWAYS carrying).
> 
> Unless I am in an off limits Federal Building, I'm carrying in MN.



I am always carrying. Always, unless I am playing medic. Maria will start carrying. When we are out and her nieces are in my sted, Maria tells them some what if scenarios, what to do, where to go. I wholeheartedly believe, our security is ours to secure. I am a staunch LEO supporter but they cannot be everywhere and for the most part, their actions and support are reactionary. It's up to us to be secure. IMHO....


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 22, 2018)

Another one on the Federal radar? 

Secret Service Seized Waffle House Shooter's Guns After White House Arrest - Blue Lives Matter




> In July 2017, the U.S. Secret Service had arrested Reinking for being in a restricted area at the White House.
> A Secret Service representative said that he was trying to set up a meeting with the president, according to The Tennessean.
> After he was arrested, authorities had his Illinois firearms authorization revoked, and they seized four firearms.
> Nashville Metro PD announced Sunday that the AR-15 that Reinking used in the Waffle House shooting was one of the guns that had been previously seized by authorities.
> After the guns were seized from the White House incident, authorities returned the guns to Reinking's father, and they believe that he then gave all of the guns back to his son.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 22, 2018)

Customer stops bad guy with a gun. Great stuff!

Hero customer rushes Waffle House killer and wrests away his assault-style rifle - CNN


----------



## Topkick (Apr 22, 2018)

"I think when people say it's heroic, it's kind of weird, because I did it 100% to save myself. And I guess I did save other people." 

I like his honesty. It was heroic, regardless.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 22, 2018)

I am always glad to see when there is someone in the group who is willing to do what needs to be done to end a violent situation.

This incident could have been worse had he chosen to do what multiple others did!

Good for him!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2018)

Fucking barrel was HOT.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 22, 2018)

Muppet said:


> I am always carrying. Always, unless I am playing medic. Maria will start carrying. When we are out and her nieces are in my sted, Maria tells them some what if scenarios, what to do, where to go. I wholeheartedly believe, our security is ours to secure. I am a staunch LEO supporter but they cannot be everywhere and for the most part, their actions and support are reactionary. It's up to us to be secure. IMHO....



Well, of course we can’t be everywhere. Do you have any idea how many donut and coffee shops we have to visit?!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Well, of course we can’t be everywhere. Do you have any idea how many donut and coffee shops we have to visit?!



In the city proper or tri-state area bro?? ;)


----------



## policemedic (Apr 22, 2018)

Muppet said:


> In the city proper or tri-state area bro?? ;)



Well, I’m statewide sooooooo.....


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> Another one on the Federal radar?
> 
> Secret Service Seized Waffle House Shooter's Guns After White House Arrest - Blue Lives Matter


His father is in a world of shit at this point, criminal and civil suits will soon be upon his ass.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 23, 2018)

"Suspect last seen wearing nothing."

Beaucoup admiration for Mr Shaw...but if he'd been packing the naked nut job might be dead and he wouldn't have burned his hand.


----------



## 256 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Jesus, what next?



Hopefully, more good guys carrying guns!


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 23, 2018)

So, crazy did is naked except for the jacket he's wearing, gets in a brief scuffle where his gun is wrestled away, and then apparently flees on foot at o' dark hundred, because his truck is still there.  How is he not in custody?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 23, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> So, crazy did is naked except for the jacket he's wearing, gets in a brief scuffle where his gun is wrestled away, and then apparently flees on foot at o' dark hundred, because his truck is still there.  *How is he not in custody?*



He is. 

Score one for the good guys.


----------



## Box (Apr 23, 2018)

It would be good for him to get traded around for at least a half-dozen packs of Lucky Strikes very soon after he goes to prison...
...only after some debilitating abuse by his fellow inmates should they finish him off with a hearty Pavulon cocktail


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Apr 23, 2018)

And..... Another burden on the already crowded prisons. 

Off with his head!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 23, 2018)

Box said:


> It would be good for him to get traded around for at least a half-dozen packs of Lucky Strikes very soon after he goes to prison...
> ...only after some debilitating abuse by his fellow inmates should they finish him off with a hearty Pavulon cocktail



Why did that make me borderline emotional and partly aroused?


----------

